# Fave British Blonde Actress - of a certain age...



## Ingélou

Actresses - they may not get more beautiful, but they seem to acquire mellowness & flavour as they age. Which is your favourite British Blonde Actress Of A Certain Age - and why?

Which film do you like them best in - this can be from when they were young, of course.

For me it has to be Julie Christie in the film of 'Far from the Madding Crowd', which Tag has just ordered for me online. :kiss:


----------



## Art Rock

Why blonde?

My vote goes to Emma Thompson, who may be blonde (and attractive) now at 58, but who was smoking hot as a brunette in the late 80s.


----------



## Ingélou

Why blonde? Because I was thinking about Julie Christie & Helen Mirren, and realised that there were a lot of older blonde British actresses & thought it would be fun.

Emma Thompson is super, though, I agree!


----------



## Vesteralen

I go with Julie Christie in FFTMC as well.

Though, my guilty pleasure is Liz Fraser in "Double Bunk".

(Edit: I recently saw Julie Christie in one of her very first films, The Fast Lady, with the always watchable James Robertson Justice. Very enjoyable light comedy.)


----------



## GreenMamba

Helen Mirren. Judi Dench is great and sings a good "Send in the Clowns" to boot.

I do like Julie Christie, and always think of her cameo in Nashville ("she can't even comb her hair").


----------



## schigolch

Not sure if I'm getting the poll right, but when I was young I was very impressed with Susan George's... er,... acting, in "Straw Dogs". I guess she will qualify now as a BBAOACA.


----------



## joen_cph

I know Mirren, Dench and Lumley as actors, and must say that I find the promotion of Mirren a bit too much these days, though she did some great detective series earlier, speaking of the acting.
She´s quite certainly not among the greatest actors, but I like Lumley for "_Absolutely Fabulous_" and a documentary about Aurora Borealis, the only things I´ve seen her in - so a rather unqualified view


----------



## Taggart

Spoiled for choice. In many ways, it was a golden age of British acting because they had the stage background which they could then apply to TV and film. I remember seeing Julie Christie on TV in_ A for Andromeda_. She was replaced the next year by Susan Hampshire because of her film commitments. After that, it was one good film after another. Certainly she would be my pick.

Never quite sure if Diana Dors qualifies as an actress but along with Barbara Windsor would be one of my guilty pleasures.


----------



## Vesteralen

I'm old enough to still think of Joanna Lumley in "The New Avengers" - how time flies.

Let's not forget Glynis Johns in "Miranda"


----------



## elgar's ghost

From the 60s/early 70s - Wanda Ventham and the sadly late Alexandra Bastedo:


----------



## Vesteralen

And, although she was born in the states and primarily worked in television, the "British" actress who was my fave in the 60's was Jill Townsend.

I gotta stop with this thread.....


----------



## Ingélou

Vesteralen said:


> And, although she was born in the states and primarily worked in television, the "British" actress who was my fave in the 60's was Jill Townsend.
> 
> I gotta stop with this thread.....


Not at all - I'm enjoying the trip down Memory Lane.
Carry on posting...! :clap:


----------



## Badinerie

I agree with Elgars's ghost. Wanda Ventham and Alexandra Bastido in particular, Goodness Gracious!


----------



## Vesteralen

Did you ever see the 1961 film "Raising the Wind"? It was a comedy about music students and included James Robertson Justice and Leslie Phillips from, among other things, the aforementioned "The Fast Lady", as well as Liz Fraser, Jennifer Jayne, Jill Ireland and Joan Hickson.

The Equal Opportunity moment at the end for Fraser's character is typically squelched in an early 60's kind of way. But, we must make allowances for the time. 

Of course, nobody was going to win an Oscar or Golden Globe from this kind of film. But, I thank Amazon Prime for giving me the chance to watch it, anyway.


----------



## Vesteralen

And, for squeaky voices, let's not forget Peter Davison's wife, Sandra Dickinson, who gave us the incomparable, and mostly incomprehensible, Trillian.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Susan George for me! (there is no dirty old man icon so the sunglasses one will have to do)

I watched a lot of rather poor films just to see her. Anyone remember Mandingo?

I thought not.

:lol:


----------



## SarahNorthman

I didn't think Maggie Smith was a blonde, but if she is goes to show just how much I know.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I take back my previous statement.


----------



## Badinerie

I remmember her in The prime of miss Jean Brodie...


----------



## Don Fatale

Surely a great omission from the list...

http://www.sylviasyms.co.uk/gallery.htm


----------



## Ingélou

SarahNorthman said:


> I didn't think Maggie Smith was a blonde, but if she is goes to show just how much I know.


You're right - she's a bit gingery, so I sneaked her in under 'Strawberry Blonde'! 



Don Fatale said:


> Surely a great omission from the list...
> 
> http://www.sylviasyms.co.uk/gallery.htm
> 
> View attachment 76160


Actually, she was on my original list, because I like her too :tiphat: - but I felt I had to make way for Susan Hampshire as more people might know her. There were quite a few I had to leave off, sadly.


----------



## clara s

Kate Winslet

Naomi Watts

Keira Knightley in her blonde era

my most fave are brunettes


----------



## Don Fatale

clara s said:


> Kate Winslet
> Naomi Watts
> Keira Knightley in her blonde era
> my most fave are brunettes


I'm not sure the above actresses would like to be referred to as 'of a certain age', which is the topic of this thread.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I would have selected other actresses on their talent, but I had a thing for Suzanna York back in the day, so I'll stay faithful to her.


----------



## clara s

Don Fatale said:


> I'm not sure the above actresses would like to be referred to as 'of a certain age', which is the topic of this thread.


I surrender

i just saw "the certain age" in the title

do not shoot me

can I name Deborah Kerr ginger-blonde?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Also Naomi Watts moved to Australia when she was 14 and is generally considered to be an Aussie actress.

Can't let her slip thru that easily....


----------



## Don Fatale

clara s said:


> I surrender
> i just saw "the certain age" in the title
> do not shoot me
> can I name Deborah Kerr ginger-blonde?


Not my thread so I can't possible say. You may have to wait for the Fave British Redhead Actress thread.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I know I voted Maggie Smith, but one must ask, why is Julie Andrews not on this list? She is amazing after all.


----------



## Guest

Shirley Eaton.

View attachment 76166


----------



## Ingélou

The answer to 'why is X not on the list' is that there aren't enough spaces - some of them just didn't pop into my head at the right time - and sometimes there was doubt about their hair colour.

But please feel free to vote 'other' or 'I prefer brunettes' and then explain in more detail.

I am enjoying reading people's reactions and reminiscences. It's like having an enthusiastic chat in my own front room. 
You're a nice lot!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ingélou said:


> I am enjoying reading people's reactions and reminiscences. It's like having an enthusiastic chat in my own front room.


Just to recreate the period ambience I'm posting this wearing my crushed purple velvet suit, cravat and sunglasses while debating whether to trim my sideburns and moustache or take the Jensen Interceptor out for a spin before flying to Monte Carlo to have a night at the casino ... :lol:


----------



## schigolch

Dr Johnson said:


> Susan George for me! (there is no dirty old man icon so the sunglasses one will have to do)
> 
> I watched a lot of rather poor films just to see her. Anyone remember Mandingo?
> 
> I thought not.
> 
> :lol:


I do remember that... er... bright jewel of cinema. Along with others like "Out of Season" or "Tomorrow Never Comes",...


----------



## Dr Johnson

Another actress (in this category) I like is Sharon Duce.


----------

